# would this guy get torn up in a halter class because of his rear?



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Can you post conformation shots, squared up on level ground from both sides, front then back?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think at a local show he'd do fine. He may have too much competition at a breed show. BUT... in a performance halter class he may do better...

I always put my guy in halter just because I like to get him in the ring first thing in the morning...


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Yep. Tonight. Everytime I ask a question I have to get new pictures  Sorry, I'm just learning a ton of this stuff and my brain gets on overload sometimes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

No problem! I can wait til tonight  I'll keep an eye on my sub box for you.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I like his rear end. Can't tell "Cat Ballou" (love that film!!), if he's downhill?
IMO, I hate the "new" rear end that is being bred on halter QH's. Looking overly muscled is NOT the same as having a muscled up rear end. They started this crap about 30 years ago, breeding a tiny foot on a bulldog type, and pretending that it could support all that extra weight. ALL about looks, just like dog breeds, and nothing really different about performance.
Sorry for the rant but these horses have to LIVE with these genetics, and I think they are a step backwards.
You horse looks functional, and I like that.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

okay i just looked up how to take good conformation shots, and now i feel silly for the picture i used  ill do better!


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

yeah my friend gave me that nickname when i first became a raft guide. its stuck ever since. he is downhill. he's 13.5 hands, and his butt could fit on a 14.5 horse (i think) i like him too, but i wanted some unbiased thoughts on it. which i may get with my better pics


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

There is no such thing as a 13.5 hh horse. There are only 4 inches in a hand. So you have 13.0, 13.1, 13.2, 13.3 and then 14.0...14.1, 14.2, 14.3 and then 15.0...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

CRAP. 13.2 and i made fun of someone yesterday for that...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

;-) you just meant 13-1/2, right? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

stupid fractions.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> No problem! I can wait til tonight  I'll keep an eye on my sub box for you.


Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Do you mean because he is high in the rear????

Just go in the ring and when the judge is not looking, move a little dirt with your boot and put his back legs in little holes.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Ripper said:


> Do you mean because he is high in the rear????
> 
> Just go in the ring and when the judge is not looking, move a little dirt with your boot and put his back legs in little holes.


How about mini stilts on his front hooves?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hhkcdevries (May 12, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> There is no such thing as a 13.5 hh horse. There are only 4 inches in a hand. So you have 13.0, 13.1, 13.2, 13.3 and then 14.0...14.1, 14.2, 14.3 and then 15.0...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It gets confusing around where I live. LOL Some people use that term .5 as half a hand. It varies by regions too! I had someone tell me their horse was 15.8 hands, and I just started at them blankly. It happens alot with people that don't know standard measurements. The man who told me that had well over 30 horses too! So I was a little confused as to how he didn't know proper measurement.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

katbalu said:


> How about mini stilts on his front hooves?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No kidding......

We tried putting pads in the shoes of a yearling.

He looked swayback.

The holes for the back feet work.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

I realized you may have been serious after I posted that. I just had a really funny picture of how that would work out for me. I'm not very smooth...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

katbalu said:


> I realized you may have been serious after I posted that. I just had a really funny picture of how that would work out for me. I'm not very smooth...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL...stick to the holes in the back.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

I tried to do really good, but I only did kinda good. I could have sworn I was on level ground, but he looks more even when he's facing right, and more downhill when he's facing left. and I got a couple of pictures right in the middle of him moving a foot. but I tried!


----------

